# Wasp Nano RDA



## Rob Fisher (20/7/17)

After @KZOR's glowing review and then @BigGuy raving about it on his VLOG I decided to get the Wasp Nano RDA from Oumier and give it a test drive. I have plenty of BF RDA's but wanted to play and I'm glad I did... it is a cheap authentic and well worth the money... the build was a bit difficult because I think it's made for long and big coils so I added some wraps to my 3mm Fused Claptons I use and it turned out ok. Wicked it up and popped it on the Arkon. Getting lots of cloud and the flavour is pretty good.... I'm getting some spit back from over squonking... it squonks beautifully!

Will play some more and report back!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/17)

Comfort and spitback fixed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (20/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Comfort and spitback fixed!
> View attachment 101871


When Rob says "just the tip" he really does mean "just the tip" 

Really digging that mod. Looks proper!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (20/7/17)

You also got spitback, @Rob Fisher? Someone in Discord was telling me they get terrible spitback from their Wasp. I luckily haven't had any yet. I tried a drip tip but prefer it without. I very soon understood why peeps refer to it as "the nip". So it's a question of tip or nip. For me, it's the nip.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ugi (21/7/17)

I picked up a wasp nano from Sirs today aswell as a Sxk Armor......No lies Armor had me occupied for many hours. But now after Rob has given the green light I will be breaking the seal on the Wasp nano. Can't wait to taste this hype.....I'm ready to be stung by a Wasp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (21/7/17)

Ugi said:


> I picked up a wasp nano from Sirs today aswell as a Sxk Armor......No lies Armor had me occupied for many hours. But now after Rob has given the green light I will be breaking the seal on the Wasp nano. Can't wait to taste this hype.....I'm ready to be stung by a Wasp



You should be sleeping @Ugi - school holidays got you up late man!


----------



## Ugi (21/7/17)

Yeah bro squeezing last few hours out of it


----------



## piffht (21/7/17)

Heads up: black and clear wasps on pre-order:

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10020248/8309001-authentic-oumier-wasp-nano-rda-rebuildable
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10020248/8309000-authentic-oumier-wasp-nano-rda-rebuildable

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ugi (21/7/17)

Now that black looks boss.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Roodt (22/7/17)

Patiently waiting for the black to be available locally, i miss my pico squeeze ( just gathering dust )


----------



## Seemo.wm (23/10/17)

Any long term feedback on the wasp?


----------



## Tanja (23/10/17)

Bought my wasp at vapecon and I'm loving it!!


----------



## RichJB (23/10/17)

Seemo.wm said:


> Any long term feedback on the wasp?



Mine sits permanently on my Pico Squeeze squonker as my take-out setup. It fills that role perfectly. My only minor gripe is that the spacing of the posts makes it tricky to install a contact coil with only a few wraps. You would ideally need to make 90-degree bends in the coil legs to facilitate easy installation. I get around it by using a SS spaced coil. More wraps for the same resistance + spaced coil = longer coil where the legs slot neatly into the widely-spaced posts.

It provides very good but not stellar flavour and is a perfect squonking atty imo. It's not a cloud machine but clouds don't interest me. It is best at lower wattages as the coil is very close to your lips so, even with the ultem cap, the atty will become too hot for comfort at higher wattages. But single-coil and low wattages are perfect for a take-out setup: less juice consumption and less battery drain, eliminating the need to take a spare bottle or battery out with me. I can vape the entire evening on one bottle and battery. Chicken dinner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ugi (23/10/17)

i have since parted with my wasps.


----------



## Greyz (23/10/17)

Ugi said:


> i have since parted with my wasps.



And what about the 2 Wasps you have sitting at the Post Office


----------



## picautomaton (23/10/17)

I also checked Kzor's review yesterday and placed order with FT today, can't wait. I ordered the beer  coloured one with gold trim.


----------



## Ugi (24/10/17)

Vape mail at SAPO is like a tease, you know they got it but u cant have it.....
So having 2 wasps there is water under the bridge @Greyz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (24/10/17)

I see The Vapery just received stock of the WASP RDTA:

https://www.thevapery.co.za/collections/featured-latest-products/products/oumier-wasp-nano-rdta

Nice at R350, nice to know that some authentic gear can still go for cheap.

I broke my normal WASP's squonk pin, the hole seems to have been drilled in skew. When I swapped them there was no resistance when I screwed it in, it came apart like a Kreepy Crawly hose that saw too much sun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joshthecarver (24/10/17)

I am loving my wasp. I sold my Hadaly authentic and picked up the wasp when I regreted the sale. I don't miss the Hadaly at all anymore. With the wasp you have more airflow options, bigger coil options and it's more difficult to oversquonk. It's a winner at the price point, and puts many other more expensive atomisers to shame IMO.


----------

